# Arthur Rubinstein on The Beatles



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

PresenTense said:


> :lol:


The man had humour, that's for sure .


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

As someone who enjoys both, I think this is great.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Bernstein has a great quote about The Beatles too....I'll look it up...


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

I can only find videos....and I can't watch a video right now....he did enjoy The Beatles though...as everyone should.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

Rubinstein and John Lennon both passed away, their music lives on. The hair does not matter anymore.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Pardon me, but just the very image of Artur Rubinstein ON the Beatles is making me nauseous.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> Rubinstein and John Lennon both passed away, their music lives on. The hair does not matter anymore.


Hair seem to growing for a long time after passing this live.


----------

